# Sublimation tutorials



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm hoping Someone can point me in the direction of a few web sites to find tutorials on doing sublimation printing. To start I am looking into doing mugs and license plates but am wanting to read all I can to learn how to do this so I can offer it to my clients.
Pat


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

www.dyesub.org is a site dedicated to sublimation

Also check www.tropicalgraphics.com


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You might want to check out the websites of Alpha Supply Company. They are loaded with good info. Just look under the preferred vendors section.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

go to dye sublimation on this site start at the top and read everything


----------



## Testee Tees (Jul 25, 2009)

Why is it I can't get my picture to sublimate? I am using a Epson r280 with a ciss some dye ink and a heat press can anyone help me?


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Testee Tees said:


> Why is it I can't get my picture to sublimate? I am using a Epson r280 with a ciss some dye ink and a heat press can anyone help me?


You have to have sublimation ink for it to work.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Testee Tees said:


> Why is it I can't get my picture to sublimate? I am using a Epson r280 with a ciss some dye ink and a heat press can anyone help me?


Dye based ink and dye sublimation ink are two different things, that would be my guestimation as to why it has failed.


----------



## Testee Tees (Jul 25, 2009)

Cool Thanks alot, Where would you suggest getting sublimation ink for my r280?


joeshaul said:


> Dye based ink and dye sublimation ink are two different things, that would be my guestimation as to why it has failed.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Most sublimation substrate suppliers will sell the ink as well. Unsure what's available for your specific model of printer, Sawgrass owns the patent for small format dye sublimation inks in the U.S. though, so the price will be similar across the board and will be quite spendy. 

Here's a list of some sublimation suppliers that I've ordered from before and know sell ink as well:
Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sign Making Vinyl - Coastal Business Supplies
Johnson Plastics - Distributor of engravable plastics and dye sublimation materials.
Sublimation Printing, Supplies, Inks, Tips and Tricks, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment - Order Online!


----------



## Testee Tees (Jul 25, 2009)

joeshaul said:


> most sublimation substrate suppliers will sell the ink as well. Unsure what's available for your specific model of printer, sawgrass owns the patent for small format dye sublimation inks in the u.s. Though, so the price will be similar across the board and will be quite spendy.
> 
> Here's a list of some sublimation suppliers that i've ordered from before and know sell ink as well:
> transfer paper, heat press, heat transfer vinyl, sign making vinyl - coastal business supplies
> ...


thanks for the help i'm pretty new but soon to be great!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

since the r280 is a dye ink printer..I am not sure it will handle pigment ink...and don't forget...to do sublimation you need sublimation ink AND sublimation paper


----------



## Testee Tees (Jul 25, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> since the r280 is a dye ink printer..I am not sure it will handle pigment ink...and don't forget...to do sublimation you need sublimation ink AND sublimation paper


Yeah I just got a big shipment of tees, sub paper, and my printer but I guess I misunderstood the ink situation. Thanks


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

BRC said:


> You might want to check out the websites of Alpha Supply Company. They are loaded with good info. Just look under the preferred vendors section.


Thanks for the kind words, Terry. Anyone wanting sublimation information should go to our tutorial site on sublimation (we have 12 different tutorial sites).

Following the rules and spirit of the forum, I can't list a specific web site in this message, but a discerning eye might get a clue in our signature.

This last bit is for the original poster: if you visit the sublimation site be sure and click on "Web Map".

That is an index of all of our sites. One of them (the URL will make the choice obvious) includes a word/picture tutorial on producing mugs, from the picture to the finished mug.


----------

